# WoC Character Build



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so in an effort to finish my Throgg list (lots of trolls) I am looking at building a character that can effectively tie down a unit with flaming banner ect. This is the list of needs plus he needs to be cheap (*175ish points*)


Barded Steed
Dragonhelm
Together this should give him a 1+ save and a 2++ versus flaming attacks, the steed also stops him being stompy stomped by sphinx's/hydra's ect. I also want to give him a ward save versus normal shooting so thinking about Mark of Tzeentch and one of the Talismans. Not really sure where to go from here either 

Help greatly appreciated


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

•Barded Steed
•Dragonhelm
•Talisman of Preservation
•Crown of command
•Mark of Tzeentch

Give him a great weapon and you are good to go against almost anything. Enjoy your own unkillable dreadlord


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Although that is a very good build, I figure that it is well over the 175 point limit i specified in the OP. Ta though


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

Ops sorry, I missed that part


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

lol no worries, I made it bold for future posters. 

Anyhow looking at amending the list so he may well make an inclusion at some point


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Chaos Sorceror of Tzeench, Barded Steed, Dragon helm, Seeds of Rebirth (if it's flaming, you won't be needing it), Sword of Striking, 171 points.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

oh I like that one, for some reason I didn't think about using a sorceror


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have the forgeworld Throne of Tahmukhan book then i'd suggest the 2+ armour, 2+ ward save chaos lord of doom.

Chaos Lord
Paragon(special rule, ToT. grants +1 to your ward save to a max of 3+ if you already have on. 5+ ward if you dont have a ward save).
Amulet of Preservation(4+ ward, + paragon = 3+)
Mark of Tzeentch(+1 to ward so total of 2+ ward).
Sword which gives +1 WS, S and A(chaos book, cant remember the name)
Chaos Armour: 4+ armour
Shield: 3+ Armour
Any mount: 2+ armour

Only about 330 points maximum before mount.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you get to choose the order in which Paragon and MoT add a bonus to the Ward save then?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Have I missed something... what's paragon?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Something in a forgeworld book as far as I can make out


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Try this
Exalted Hero: mark of Nurgle
Steed
Dragon Helm
Halberd
Dawnstone

1+ re-roll armor save. -1 Ws/ BS vs him, meaning 5s for most infantry. High Initiative S6 attacks.

That SHOULD be 169 pts if I did my math right.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Have I missed something... what's paragon?


The Leader of a Grand Host of Chaos (army containing at least two of Warriors, Deamons, Beastmen) from Tamurkhan. It functions in a similar manner to allied armies but is played by a single player.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

amulet: 4+ ward, Then add the +1 for Paragon of Chaos and +1 for Mark of Tzeench in any order you like.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Creon said:


> amulet: 4+ ward, Then add the +1 for Paragon of Chaos and +1 for Mark of Tzeench in any order you like.


Or maybe in the order chosen by the person whose turn it is, making it fluctuate.


----------

